# Best Recurve Under $300?



## karaterick (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi. I am looking for opinions on the best recurve bow under $300 whether new or used. I prefer a take-down as I would like something I can take hiking and camping, but I open to one piece bows as well if one is significantly better in my price range. As I want to take it outdoors, durability is a big factor.

So far in researching I have interest in the following;

PSE Blackhawk
Martin Dream Catcher
Martin Cypress
Bear Cheyenne
Martin Panther / Diablo

I really like the Hoyt Dorado and Gamemaster as well, but probably no chance of finding one I can afford right now

I am open to all suggestions, but I have recently sold a Samick Sage so I am not looking for that. Nice bow, but it just wasn't very inspiring for me.

** Also I get the whole "what's best for me might not be best for you" argument, but I'm just looking for educated opinions here **


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I love the bear cheyene, but if you are new, or draw longer than 28", you would be better off avoiding this.

The Martins you listed are exellent. Do keep in mind, they are one piece, but great bows. I feel Martin makes a better quality production bow than bear, but thier grip is hard for me to find consistency with.

Not real sure about the PSE. I have no experience with it.

I like the ILF system for takedown recurves. You could get a old warfed riser and a new set of ILF limbs for under $300. If I were in your shoes, that would be the route I would go.


----------



## karaterick (Dec 5, 2012)

Halfcawkt said:


> I love the bear cheyene, but if you are new, or draw longer than 28", you would be better off avoiding this.
> 
> The Martins you listed are exellent. Do keep in mind, they are one piece, but great bows. I feel Martin makes a better quality production bow than bear, but thier grip is hard for me to find consistency with.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the input. I did not even know exactly the ILF system was until reading your post. After a bit of research I must admit that I am a bit overwhelmed. Not even sure where to start.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

There are some things to know about ILF, but it is fairly simple once you have a handle on it.

The tunablity and adjustiblity is exellent. The biggest advantage is all the choices of limbs you can put on one riser.

Another big advantage for you is it just pops together without the need for tools on your backpacking trips.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

At $300 bucks id be shopping the used market. Then its a matter of finding the deals. I like vintage bows because there cheap and better shooters then the new cheaper bows.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

A used WARF converted by Sam Dunham, or johndo, or one by Bob Gordon if you can find one. They normally come up in the classifieds for $250 and under, including limbs.

Do a little WARF research then hit the classifieds on here and Tradtalk...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I really like my Samick Phantom. Definitely far superior to the Sage, and Lancaster has them on clearance for under $200. Spend the money you save on a load of arrows.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

300.00 is a very tough price point to meet but if it were me, I would look into a couple different ILF offerings like this riser:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sf-archery-axiom-l-21-recurve-riser.html

with these limbs:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sf-archery-premium-plus-recurve-limbs.html

Or even this package:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/big-rock-pharos-ilf-recurve-bow.html

I have experience with the first two and while they aren't top of the line, they are both very capable.

I have no experience with the Pharos but I have heard a couple good things about them

Like I said, you aren't going to find much at that price point but getting started in the ILF system opens up a lot of tuning and upgrade options down the road.

KPC


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

FWIW.

I'm sure others will disagree, and while you can surely find some good deals on used equipment, I'm not a big fan of buying used, especially limbs. I like to buy new stuff with new warranties from a reliable, customer service oriented source. 

KPC


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

karaterick said:


> Thanks for the input. I did not even know exactly the ILF system was until reading your post. After a bit of research I must admit that I am a bit overwhelmed. Not even sure where to start.


There is proprietary and then there is ILF. Proprietary is the Sage. The company that makes the bow has a relatively unique design for the limb/riser connect and as a result if you want limbs made to fit the riser, go back to Samick. 

ILF is open source. ILF is supposed to be an industry standard riser/limb connect. In theory any ILF limb should fit any ILF riser. A lot of those are target bows but there are some trad bows these days with ILF limbs. Occasionally I have found some ILF limbs that for some reason don't quite fit the ILF riser, fat limbs for a skinny gap, but generally, it works. This allows you to mix and match brands and price items out.

For target bows 25" ILF riser plus medium limbs = 68" bow. If you want a shorter bow you start looking at either shorter risers or short limbs.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Best bet? - Watch the classifieds. You can save substantial $ and get a very nice, lightly used rig if you are patient.


----------



## prestonbow (Jan 2, 2011)

There's a used Bear Cheyenne at Footed Shaft


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

If you call John Wert at Lancaster Archery, he will set you up with an ILF setup in that price range.


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of Ben Pearson bows. I buy mine off Ebay and the most I paid is $180. My Colt's and Palomino's are a match for anyone bow out there. May favorite Colt is got for $45 dollars on Ebay.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

Probably a Red Stag, Sage, or Journey all depending on what bow length you want.

ILF is pricier and I'm not personally a fan of metal risers on traditional bows nor their complexity (which comes from the ILF system). 

Once you can spend around $500 than the Bear recurves start to look really attractive as well as bows like The Black Widow and hybrids.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

GEREP said:


> 300.00 is a very tough price point to meet but if it were me, I would look into a couple different ILF offerings like this riser:
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sf-archery-axiom-l-21-recurve-riser.html
> 
> ...


I would add to your list the Cartel Fantom for a 25 inch risers option. I bought one for teaching and was really surprised. I have never been a fan of Cartel gear. I have seen a lot of beginning FITA shooters using them. Pair this up with the Axiom limbs.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-fantom-25-recurve-riser.html


----------



## recurveboy (Mar 14, 2010)

I had two bad experiences with a cheap starter grade PSE impala. It was an italian made takedown, with proprietary limbs. The first set of limbs delaminated while sitting inside a clubhouse taking a break during a 3D shoot. The second replacement set is so very twisted from only a few uses, that ig is unsafe to shoot. I always stored it properly and used a stringing tool to unstring it when nescissary. So i would avoid PSE recurves.

I have heard great things about the sammick bows, but i dont like that they are made in korea. With the quality of different things manufactured by korea, i wouldnt buy one myself. My option has always to look for old used bear or pearson or shakespeare bows. These old bows arenr recommended if you draw much more than 28", luckily i draw 26", i am a small guy.

I just got back into traditional, and got ahold of a roughly 1968 Bear one piece bow, 62" and 47# at 28". I love the bow, it draws smooth anc is well made, and looks good. Old bear bows are my choice, being on a budget but demanding quality.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree with the warf suggestion. Hard to beat a good ilf warf. Could be had for around 200 bucks with a set of limbs (wood/glass). Proline I had was done by Sam and shot great. Bought it used in the classified for a little under 200. That included the limb cost.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

stringstack said:


> ILF is pricier and I'm not personally a fan of metal risers on traditional bows nor their complexity (which comes from the ILF system).


Not trying to be argumentative, but this is ypur opinion and if ILF is complicated for someone....it's because they're choosing for it to be complicated. 

An ILF setup can be had for under your budget and would probably make for a better fitting bow in the end anyways.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Another option is a maddog prairie predator. Mike at maddog is a great guy to talk to, and I have heard anyone complain about them.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

recurveboy said:


> I have heard great things about the sammick bows, but i dont like that they are made in korea. With the quality of different things manufactured by korea, i wouldnt buy one myself.


 Respect your opinion, but Korea has some of the best values in quality archery equipment in the world. 



stringstack said:


> Probably a Red Stag, Sage, or Journey all depending on what bow length you want.


Read his post.....He said he just sold a sage



TGbow said:


> If you call John Wert at Lancaster Archery, he will set you up with an ILF setup in that price range.


WINNER!!!! ....... What he said!!! ....... Phone call is free.... John's advice.....Priceless.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

gnome said:


> Respect your opinion, but Korea has some of the best values in quality archery equipment in the world.
> 
> 
> Read his post.....He said he just sold a sage
> ...


He should look at a Red Stag than or one of the new Samick Bow's released. 



PaulDeadringer2 said:


> Not trying to be argumentative, but this is ypur opinion and if ILF is complicated for someone....it's because they're choosing for it to be complicated.
> 
> An ILF setup can be had for under your budget and would probably make for a better fitting bow in the end anyways.


Well I know it's my opinion, but most ILF risers are metal and tend to make for a loud bow. Wood is much better at handling vibrations than metal. Also the appeal in shooting a bow for me is the simplicity in it all. There's quite a bit of complexity behind ILF.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

My go to recurve is a wood phenolic black magic from tradtech. 17" with med limbs gives me a 60" bow that shoots better than anyone who has shot it. If I can get ILF the work, there is no way it is too complicated.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Have you double checked whether your draw weight is available in these bows? Often enough I find that winnows the field down somewhat with ILF limbs I like.

I don't like short bows, the only one in a decent length, to me, is the Cypress at 64. That is also takedown and I like those because limbs can twist, break, be outgrown, in a takedown you can work past that. Something gets outgrown, obsolete, broken on a one piece it may be done.

The Cheyenne to me is tiny at 55.

The Panther is proprietary but the concept is wandering down the road towards ILF. Metal bow, separate limbs. If you are willing to consider that I would try the ILF ideas. Those would probably be more accurate bows. But depending how I read your initial post you're not interested. I piped up on it finally because spades on ILF seemed broken.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

No offense to anyone here but the ILF system need not be any more "complex" than a bolt and pin takedown, because for all intents and purposes, that's what it is. 

When it comes to vibration and noise, interestingly enough it is the tuning options that the ILF system allows for that can and often does eliminate the causes of it. Options that are not available with a one piece or a conventional takedown. 

KPC


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Kevin - OK to be a little offensive on this one.:wink:


----------



## karaterick (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great replies. I have some stuff to think about. 

My draw length is about 28.5 and I'm looking for probably 45 or 50 lb draw. 
I want a smaller bow at the moment that I can take backpacking and camping but can also hunt with occasionally. 
I also just ran across the Martin Independence which may fit the bill.? I'd like something I can attach to or stuff in a large backpack without adding a ton of weight.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Is this your first traditional bow?


----------



## karaterick (Dec 5, 2012)

grantmac said:


> Is this your first traditional bow?


Well, I had the Sage and shot it some although I,had originally bought it for my son, who lost interest. 
I have a compound bow as well which I practice with some.
I'm a pretty decent shooter but I would say that from a technical aspect I am certainly a novice.
I am pretty much a lifelong martial artist so I tend to transition into new weapons pretty quickly. So while I don't have a lot of money to spend right now, I don't think I am necessarily looking for a "beginner" bow for the sake of the learning process if that makes sense..


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

The great thing about archery is that there is almost no such thing as a beginner bow....at least if we are talking about single stringed bows with no cables or pulleys. 

Nobody will ever out shoot any bow. 

I will say if you were disappointed with the Sage you will probably be disappointed with the other choices unless you are willing to put out a lot of money. It has the same specs as pretty much any of the other high end take down bows which means it's cut past center, hefty riser, is very quiet, and plenty fast. 

What are you looking for in a bow?


----------



## karaterick (Dec 5, 2012)

stringstack said:


> The great thing about archery is that there is almost no such thing as a beginner bow....at least if we are talking about single stringed bows with no cables or pulleys.
> 
> Nobody will ever out shoot any bow.
> 
> ...


I didn't dislike the sage really. I bought it for my son and wife to shoot and had a 25lb and 35 lb set of limbs which isn't enough power for me so I decided to sell it and start over. I wasn't particularly inspired by the Sage but I didn't hate it or anything. 

Right now I'm looking for something preferably light and portable to take backpacking and camping, something durable and resistant to weather and something powerful enough to take down a black bear. The ability to hunt and fish is a plush which led me to the Martin Independence but my main desire is light, portable and powerful.

I'll shoot regularly in my yard but I'm not interested in competing type target shooting. I'm looking for outdoor use


----------



## karaterick (Dec 5, 2012)

Just to circle back around, I just bought a 45 lb Hoyt Darado used for $300.
I won't receive it for a few days but hope I made a good decision. 
Thanks for all of the help!


----------

